# What's going on here?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

This shot is from a cancer fundraising ride near Calgary this past weekend. Clearly Eddy is not riding an Eddy! But he is looking pretty lean!

View attachment 92444


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

He keeps his personal bike in Kelowna ( an EXM ) so it is available to him when he wants it.

Must have been a"thing" with the ride that they wanted him on a Trek.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> He keeps his personal bike in Kelowna ( an EXM ) so it is available to him when he wants it.
> 
> Must have been a"thing" with the ride that they wanted him on a Trek.


Yeah, I figured he would have an EM or two in Kelowna so I was surprised to see him on the Trek. At least they could have hooked him with the new Madone! I'm pretty sure the Zipp front wheel in the pic belongs to a buddy of mine who was doing the ride.

How's "summer" in Kelowna so far? Down in the lower mainland, it kind of stinks. June has been a less-than-stellar month especially because it seems the really bad weather is saved for the weekends. I don't notice the showery/rainy weather nearly as much during the week, if the weekends are nice.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it appears to be a Livestrong. good on him for a good cause Event*

and Eddy's on a Livestrong Trek
he should have shown up on a Vlanderaan Livery'd MXL


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Glad to see Eddy is looking more like he used to. 

He was getting pretty heavy for a while.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*finally had*



aliensporebomb said:


> Glad to see Eddy is looking more like he used to.
> 
> He was getting pretty heavy for a while.


surgery that fixed all the pain he had from that Derny crash.

he's able to ride now and ride hard

and at 60 he'll crack almost every rec rider out there. read the report form the Marin county charity ride


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Eric_H said:


> Yeah, I figured he would have an EM or two in Kelowna so I was surprised to see him on the Trek. At least they could have hooked him with the new Madone! I'm pretty sure the Zipp front wheel in the pic belongs to a buddy of mine who was doing the ride.
> 
> How's "summer" in Kelowna so far? Down in the lower mainland, it kind of stinks. June has been a less-than-stellar month especially because it seems the really bad weather is saved for the weekends. I don't notice the showery/rainy weather nearly as much during the week, if the weekends are nice.


Eric,

June sucked, colder and wetter than normal.

July has started well, 36 degrees right now, forecast to get hotter through the weekend.

I love this weather.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wow I am surprised that cancer fundraising ride is this early. I'll be doing the BC Cancer Foundation ride with Lance on September 23rd. I guess Lance will be coming to Canada again in a couple months.

Is that Steve Bauer? His face looks the same as 17 years ago, can't say the same for the gut though


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

kdub said:


> Wow I am surprised that cancer fundraising ride is this early. I'll be doing the BC Cancer Foundation ride with Lance on September 23rd. I guess Lance will be coming to Canada again in a couple months.
> 
> Is that Steve Bauer? His face looks the same as 17 years ago, can't say the same for the gut though


Looks like it could be alright. I know Steve rides an Argon18 which is what is in the picture.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, i didnt know so many B.C riders were on these boards, and whats with eddy keeping bikes in kelowna, does he live here or something? i heard that axel was moving to canada, bu no specified region.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I believe Axel's wife is from Kelowna, or at least that is where he resides when he's in BC.

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews/October/10.29.0511.49AM43.shtml


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

http://findaperson.canada-411.ca/se...h=1&name=merckx&city_zip=&state_id=BC&x=0&y=0

yer right


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Axel has lived here in the off season for years now and is planning to retire here.

He has a place down on the south end of town on the lake.

He is about 2 miles or so from me and his dad has bought a place to build about half way between here and Axel's.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

thats so cool, you gonna ride with him then? or at least bump into them a lot at safeway


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

AidanM said:


> thats so cool, you gonna ride with him then? or at least bump into them a lot at safeway



I sometimes bump into one or the other riding during the winter months.

Eddy blew by like I was standing still one day last winter, at least he slowed down up the road a bit an waited for me to catch up!!


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

wooowwww thats sooo cool, lucky bastard. ill have to make the 6 hr drive up to kelwona sometime to go ride and hunt them down, my team went up to the stage race up there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

AidanM said:


> wooowwww thats sooo cool, lucky bastard. ill have to make the 6 hr drive up to kelwona sometime to go ride and hunt them down, my team went up to the stage race up there a few weeks ago.


The race ran, basically, right by my front door, on the East Kelowna circuit stage.

I even came down on the bike ( MX Leader) an watched part of it.

Umm,,, 6 hrs from where??????

I can be in downtown Vancouver in 4 hrs flat from my front door.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

ive never been up to kelowna, i just assumed it was around 6 hrs,


----------

